# FY 2023 ICD-10-CM guidelines



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jun 10, 2022)

Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS. 

If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


----------



## OpenClaims (Jun 24, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## thowstan (Jul 12, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


I’d really appreciate a copy terrystanley@me.com


----------



## SClayborn (Aug 9, 2022)

That would be magical  summer.clayborn.grs@gmail.com


----------



## camsgram (Aug 9, 2022)

I'd appreciate a copy also. Thanks so much. 
rkcastle1361@gmail.com


----------



## autumn2020 (Aug 10, 2022)

May I have a copy Thanks! Pat.t24@yahoo.com


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi JKyles,
Please email me a copy!
nancyhusky@gmail.om
Thank you!


----------



## amyhearley (Aug 10, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


That would be awesome!! amyh@radiologychartered.com   Thank You


----------



## tmmolina821 (Aug 11, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes please! tmmolina821@gmail.com


----------



## Rpace18 (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes please! ryan_pace10@yahoo.com


----------



## ranna1 (Aug 11, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


that will be great. thanks


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Aug 16, 2022)

Apologies for the delay. Everyone who gave an email address should have it. If not check the email you provided and then look in your junk/spam folder.


----------



## cummins (Sep 14, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Apologies for the delay. Everyone who gave an email address should have it. If not check the email you provided and then look in your junk/spam folder.


I would
mcummins@oleanmedical.com
Thanks so much


----------



## SClayborn (Sep 14, 2022)

Not sure why I didn't put my e-mail before, but here it is if the offer still stands. Thanks! summer.clayborn.grs@gmail.com


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Sep 15, 2022)

OK, another batch just went out. If anyone else would like a spreadsheet please drop your email here or send me a DM.


----------



## Prayers1 (Sep 16, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Hello ,
Please send code change sheet to me.
Thankyou so much for your generosity- Such a breath of Fresh Air.  
Thanks again,


----------



## JulieP (Sep 22, 2022)

I have reviewed all of the files provided by CMS for the FY 2023 ICD-CM updates, and remain unclear on ICD code O35.8XX0. The Tabular Index they provided still shows this code listed, but the Tabular Addenda doesn't. The Conversion Table shows this code has been replaced by O35.A-O35.H. Can anyone help clarify this discrepancy?


----------



## dumasm40@yahoo.com (Sep 23, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> OK, another batch just went out. If anyone else would like a spreadsheet please drop your email here or send me a DM.


Thank You Dumasm40@yahoo.com


----------



## sls314 (Sep 23, 2022)

JulieP said:


> I have reviewed all of the files provided by CMS for the FY 2023 ICD-CM updates, and remain unclear on ICD code O35.8XX0. The Tabular Index they provided still shows this code listed, but the Tabular Addenda doesn't. The Conversion Table shows this code has been replaced by O35.A-O35.H. Can anyone help clarify this discrepancy?



I found this article which seems to discuss new O35 codes for 2023. Perhaps this will help?



			https://www.aapc.com/codes/coding-newsletters/my-ob-gyn-coding-alert/icd-10-2023-update-category-o35-describes-more-detail-for-fetal-anomalies-172753-article


----------



## JulieP (Sep 23, 2022)

sls314 said:


> I found this article which seems to discuss new O35 codes for 2023. Perhaps this will help?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/codes/coding-newsletters/my-ob-gyn-coding-alert/icd-10-2023-update-category-o35-describes-more-detail-for-fetal-anomalies-172753-article


Thank you! This is a very helpful resource.


----------



## JulieP (Sep 26, 2022)

JulieP said:


> Thank you! This is a very helpful resource.


I am still looking for clarification to the changes in the O35 category. EncoderPro has the only comprehensive list I have found showing all deleted codes for the FY 2023 update, and it shows O35.0XX0 and O35.1XX0 will be deleted, but not O35.8XX0? Our Maternal-Fetal practice uses O35.8XX0 (fetal abnormality) on many of our claims so we are trying to prepare for this significant change. Does anyone have further information on whether new codes O35.A-H have been added to the O35.8 category, or whether they are fully replacing O35.8?


----------



## KGagne825 (Sep 26, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


that would be amazing! krissy.gagne@gmail.com. 
thank you so much!


----------



## tdenton (Sep 26, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


I would like one if you want to email it to me at tamidenton511@hotmail.com - Thank You in Advance!!


----------



## DonnaHelmold (Sep 30, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes, thank you: sayheydonna@yahoo.com


----------



## mnuhfer04 (Sep 30, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes please!  mnuhfer04@yahoo.com   (=


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Sep 30, 2022)

Just sent out another batch. If you want me to send it to you I will need your email address.


----------



## kellbell5683 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello, I would like one as well. My email is kellbell5683@hotmail.com 
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MedBillpdg (Oct 2, 2022)

Yes.  peggy@genesisgyn.com


----------



## amlucas (Oct 3, 2022)

Me please! 

absandbjs@gmail.com


----------



## Rlopez2021 (Oct 5, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Hi! I would like one as well. My email is: lopezrebeca85@yahoo.com. Thank you


----------



## nucarolyn (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi!! I would like a copy as well.  Thank you so much.  My email is ciaralyn2000@yahoo.com


----------



## Reneevaughn (Oct 10, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


could you send me a copy as well? thanks! Billing@symmetryvascular.com


----------



## Tracy70647 (Oct 11, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


That would be awesome!!! tracy70647@icloud.com


----------



## Dcoder (Oct 12, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes. I would like a sheet.  Thank you.


----------



## JulieD22 (Oct 15, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know


I would like a copy of that sheet, please.
JulieD22pc@gmail.com


----------



## lanthony08 (Oct 17, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Hello, I would like a copy. Thank you
lanthony44@gmail.com


----------



## snoman (Oct 21, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Hello,

Thank you so much;
Please share at 
sarahadi85@hotmail.com


----------



## Tejaswarib123 (Nov 8, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes please,Thank you 
btejaswari0507@gmail.com


----------



## Yjrieken (Nov 8, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Yes, I would love one.  Thank you!  yjrieken@hotmail.com


----------



## myamirandaa (Nov 8, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


yes please! mluzaj1998@gmail.com


----------



## lmosher113@gmail.com (Nov 15, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


yes, please! lmosher113@gmail.com


----------



## TazConsulting (Nov 16, 2022)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Available now: 2023 ICD-10-CM | CMS.
> 
> If anyone would like an xls sheet with the code changes let me know.


Please send to me!  angelataz@yahoo.com


----------

